# Northern Fishing



## northernfisherman24 (Jul 18, 2011)

Whats the best way to fish for northern? I have been trying to fish for them for like 4 years and the biggest i have caught is like a 24-25 incher


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I find fishing for walleye or bass is the best way to catch northerns :lol:

Move along weedlines, cast crankbaits, inline spinner baits, spinnerbaits, or soft bodied swim baits. But dont expect anything with a rubber body to last long. Also it is a good idea to add a wire leader, as pike will often hit the front of a bait, and your line. My favorite for pike is probably a #5 Mepps with a yellow blade and white fur, just toss and retrive, reel fast enough to keep it near the top of the water, and watchout for reeds, these are harly weedless.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Another lure to try is a basic daredevil or spoon.

Like mentioned above....weed lines are great spots or in shallow bays with weed cover.


----------



## northernfisherman24 (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## pikenoob (Aug 15, 2012)

husky jerk is supposed to be good
:thumb:


----------

